

Full videos from Merbcamp 2008 now available - henning
http://www.calit2.net/newsroom/article.php?id=1408

======
jhancock
Does anyone know if these vids can be had in a download form instead of
streaming? I'm in China and streaming from the U.S. is painful. Its much
better to be able to download in batch and watch them in a day or so once I
have the files.

~~~
ivey
I have heard rumors of such. I hope that will be the case, so I can stick them
on the iPhone.

~~~
ropiku
They have posted two keynotes and said they will upload the rest of
recordings. See the links on <http://twitter.com/merbcamp>.

